# A tough lesson to learn



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

This is a reminder when you are running to always make sure your dog has crossed the finish line before celebrating a fantastic run. I ran Kahlua in the Canadian German Shepherd Nationals this weekend (her first CKC trial) and in the last run she had an awesome Novice JWW run - focused, fast and accurate on the jumps and weaves. She took the last jump and when I caught up with her she leaped up and we celebrated what I thought was a great Q. The judge came over and told me he felt bad but he had to disqualify me for touching my dog - just before the finish line ((
I am so used to electronic timing or the first/last obstacle being the start/finish line that I didn't even check. The last jump was on an angle so the finish line was really angled and it seems there was over 6' past the jump to the farthest points.

I was so disappointed but glad anyway I had celebrated Kahlua's great run, It would also have been a first ( What a tough way to learn a lesson.

Pat


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh no!! That is horrid but you are right... a tough lesson. I am sorry.....


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

At least next time you know not to touch that dog until you have written permission from the judges to do so


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL yeah really. And the funny thing is I normally send her ahead of me to her leash but I was so excited about the run I just celebrated.

Pat


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mygsdsLOL yeah really. And the funny thing is I normally send her ahead of me to her leash but I was so excited about the run I just celebrated.
> 
> Pat


I hear ya! I would've been so excited, I bet I would make the same mistake lol. 

At least you didn't cry. I would have cried right back to my car, where I would have cried a little harder lol


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

It was so tempting to cry. I was too busy trying to not let my disappointment show to Kahlua. After all she did a great job and deserved to have a happy mom not one who was beating herself up for making that huge mistake.
I waited until after I had played with her and put her in her crate to let myself be miserable ))

The judge kept telling me how sorry he was about it and what a great run it was. So I'm consoling myself that she actually DID have 2 qualifying runs at a National event ))

Pat


----------

